# I Geting Fed Up!



## shawnlee (Oct 20, 2007)

Its so fustrating being a malaysian!. I really hate is and it so freaking hard because nobody is playing rubik's here and I hate is because i have to stay up late for people to reply me here which is now 1.21 am. I stay up until 3 am to read for reply

1. Fustrated with tension of my cube
2 MY LUBE NVR DRYS UP!!!
3.Everytime i think of this problem I JUST WANNA QUIT SPEED CUBING
4.Shipping Fee is so darn expensive in malaysia ( MALAYSIA IS HOPLESS)
Our currency is so cheap!
5.Time zone suck bcoz i have to stay up so late
6.I cant learn from anyone here in malaysia BCOZ POPULATION OF SPEEDCUBERS 0%( no one to talk to about speed cubing)

Forget about the other unrelated stuff i said But pls help me in the lubing part. My cube keep jamming and poping. I tried tuning it and sumtime i move is abit it gets too tight or either too loose. I WANNA GET A NEW CORE but cant because of problem number 4. IT sucks you know. I dont even know why i am cubing for. their is not competition no frens playing it ( even if i tought them their not interested) Some how i shud juz quit. Plz help me. (in the cube part)

Sorry if i said sumthing rong


----------



## Radu (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm somehow in a similar situation, but only for point 6. i think i'm the only cuber in romania ..but this doesn't affect me too much. i like cubing and that's it. i try learning from the internet and different sites (i know it's hard sometimes..especially when you start cubing), i try to get the latest info etc.
but i have a good cube, my time zone is ok..i can't complain about other things. maybe just about the shipping..it takes a lot to romania. bad post services.
so..keep cubing...you'll feel better. and btw ...you know you can't stop


----------



## Radu (Oct 20, 2007)

btw...you have great times for 2 months of cubing


----------



## shawnlee (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks pablobaluba. Anyway its kinda annoying in point 6 right. Right i am trying to Hang on to speed cubing and the time is 2.36am its really a problem in the time zone T.T


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2007)

pablobaluba said:


> i'm somehow in a similar situation, but only for point 6. i think i'm the only cuber in romania


 Only if you are Constantin Ceausu? 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ntId=&regionId=Romania&pattern=&search=Search


----------



## Radu (Oct 21, 2007)

nah...i checked well before stating this 
i contacted constantin. he doesn't live anymore in romania. he is living in italy, for many years. he only participates in multi bld events. this year he registered for the world champs, but he couldn't make it, cause he is very busy.
so i guess...i'm still the only one here...


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm Malaysian... haha. and i have a cuber friend in my school who's so much better than me... so i don't have the point 6 problem...


----------



## FU (Nov 17, 2007)

i guess im your neighbour, from singapore here 

the cube craze is quite rampant in my school and in a couple of schools as well, so i have quite a lot of friends to cube with. i would probably sink into depression if i were in your shoes man. 

anyway, you can always talk to others about speedcubing in the chatroom or get contacts on msn.

btw, which part of malaysia do you live in, may I ask?


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 19, 2007)

selangor, subang jaya


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah man dont give up. I live in like the worst place imaginable to. and i live around like NOO speedcubers at ALL. so i know how you feel man. The interent is your friend man. just get some speedcubers on your msn contacts list or email a few people. you would be surprised of how friendly the online cubing community can be. and what u can learn man


----------



## amateurguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If you must know, I'm Malaysian too. And jackolanternsoup's 'friend' is me. Haha. 

No more 0% population now huh. And for 2 months of cubing. I'm pretty sure you're VERY VERY good (probably the best in this region).

Believe me. If more people get into this cubing craze. They'll start organizing competitions. They already had a sport stacking competition!


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 20, 2007)

oh yo omg... you couldn't come up with a worse username.. lol.. nvm.. Anyway, i think cubing is on the rise again in our school so there's hope for malaysian cubing yet... as for cube lube not drying up, that's just the humidity.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 21, 2007)

I live in Virginia(USA).
No one here speedcubes.
No one here even knows how to solve it.
All Williamsburg is for is for tourism.
But, i have aim, and the internet


----------

